# externe .txt Datei mit Scanner einlesen



## Endymion (12. Apr 2011)

Wie kann ich mit einem Scanner eine externe Datei öffnen? Nehmen wir an, die Datei qwe.txt sind unter C:\qwe.txt gespeichert. Wie kann ich diese externe Datei  mit einem Scanner einlesen? Ich kenne nur die Methode 
	
	
	
	





```
java.util.Scanner s = new Scanner(new java.io.File("qwe.txt"));
```
, aber mit der kann ich meines Wissens nur eine vor dem Erstellen der .jar Datei eine im Projektordner befindliche Datei einlesen. Was ich aber will, ist, eine nach dem Erstellen der .jar Datei erstellte .txt Datei einlesen. Wie funktioniert das?


----------



## AmunRa (12. Apr 2011)

in dem du den ganzen Pfad zu der Datei angibst.


----------



## Endymion (12. Apr 2011)

```
java.util.Scanner s = new Scanner(new java.io.File("C:\qwe.txt"));
```
wäre das richtig?


----------



## AmunRa (13. Apr 2011)

Probiers aus wenns funktioniert dann is es wohl richtig


----------



## faetzminator (13. Apr 2011)

Wenn, dann wärs [c]"C:\\qwe.txt"[/c] (da man den Slash escapen muss) oder allenfalls [c]"C:/qwe.txt"[/c]


----------



## AmunRa (13. Apr 2011)

Ja hast recht hab das jetzt nich so genau gelesen, weil ich die Fragen ala
"Ist das so Richtig,( kann ich dass jetzt dann so ausprobieren)?" iwie nicht mag, weil er in der Zeit das ganze selbst ausprobieren hätte können


----------



## Endymion (13. Apr 2011)

Danke, es hat funktioniert. Geht es genau so einfach, änderungen an dieser Textdatei vorzunehmen und zu speichern, oder ist das etwas komplizierter?


----------



## AmunRa (13. Apr 2011)

Let me google that for you


----------

